# Rohloff-equipped full suspension bikes



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

We just built up a new full suspension bike designed around the Rohloff SPEEDHUB. Oxide Cycles' new Battleaxe frame has a unique jackshaft chain routing that completely eliminates chain chatter. So far, it's ridden like a dream and we're really excited about the design.

Read all about the build and the inspiration behind it here: The Monkey Lab: Monkey Ride: Neil's Oxide Battleaxe All-Mountain Bike

Who else has Rohloff full suspension bikes to share? We'd love to see any other examples of the SPEEDHUB on full suspension bikes!


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Mar 18, 2014)

CycleMonkey said:


> We just built up a new full suspension bike designed around the Rohloff SPEEDHUB. Oxide Cycles' new Battleaxe frame has a unique jackshaft chain routing that completely eliminates chain chatter. So far, it's ridden like a dream and we're really excited about the design.
> 
> Read all about the build and the inspiration behind it here: The Monkey Lab: Monkey Ride: Neil's Oxide Battleaxe All-Mountain Bike
> 
> ...


 Cool setup. Are those freewheels on the jack shaft, or fixed?


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks. Those are Surly fixed cogs on the jackshaft.


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Mar 18, 2014)

CycleMonkey said:


> Thanks. Those are Surly fixed cogs on the jackshaft.


 Yeah, I followed the link and read that, thanks.
I know it makes no difference for a freewheeling hub gear, I was just thinking outside that realm and considering how cool it would be to have a shift while coasting derailleur drive train with a fixed cassette. Any reason a freewheel could not be fitted?


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Dan Burkhart said:


> Yeah, I followed the link and read that, thanks.
> I know it makes no difference for a freewheeling hub gear, I was just thinking outside that realm and considering how cool it would be to have a shift while coasting derailleur drive train with a fixed cassette. Any reason a freewheel could not be fitted?


Interesting idea. Yes, this is theoretically possible. Outside of changing the thread size on the jackshaft body to match the freewheel, there may be some clearance issues that would need to be sorted out due to the extra thickness of the freewheel.


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Mar 18, 2014)

CycleMonkey said:


> Interesting idea. Yes, this is theoretically possible. Outside of changing the thread size on the jackshaft body to match the freewheel, there may be some clearance issues that would need to be sorted out due to the extra thickness of the freewheel.


 But I thought you would come back and say we already have that feature with our gearhubs. Haha.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I love it! I'd love to see a lighter shorter travel (120mm) version of this bike. I currently ride a haro sonix converted with an ebb for chain tension duties. It's a less than ideal design. It works ok but it squats badly under acceleration or slow cadence steep climbs. I had high hopes but I don't think a hybrid of a urt and concentric pivot design is the answer to the dual suspension rohloff bike design. After looking at bikes like the Dean ace0.4 or Mitech epsilon and doing a lot of reading on suspension bike design I pretty much came to the same conclusion that a high forward pivot with an idler chain would be the best solution. My haro frame and shock is about 3kg. It'd be good to see if they could get the frame weight down into that range for a less aggressive trail bike design. It'd be cool to compare this design with something like the DMR Bolt.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Also does it flex , or twist much at the bb? With only one tube welded to the bb I'd imagine this could be an issue.


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

shwinboy said:


> Also does it flex , or twist much at the bb? With only one tube welded to the bb I'd imagine this could be an issue.


We were aware of the possibility, but the bottom bracket has been totally stiff and has had no issues at all. It's been a dream bike so far!


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Anymore updates?
Frame weight? 
Cost?
Plans for a trail bike version?


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

shwinboy said:


> Anymore updates?
> Frame weight?
> Cost?
> Plans for a trail bike version?


Frames are made to order by Oxide Cycles, and normally take 6-8 months.

They're available in all three wheel sizes and cost $3500 with choice of Cane Creek DB Air or Rock Shox Vivid Air.

More info at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oxide-Cycles/113332908754224


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Moots Zirkel


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Cyclemonkey, how do you feel about the added drag of a second chain? Deal killer?

I ask because I'm on a thing or two or three about the subject.


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Drew Diller said:


> Cyclemonkey, how do you feel about the added drag of a second chain? Deal killer?
> 
> I ask because I'm on a thing or two or three about the subject.


There is some added friction, but it's not really noticeable on the trail. The bearings and seals in the jackshaft sprockets are still being finalized, and the friction increases when they get dirty. The final arrangement will be more weather resistant and not be as susceptible. Small price to pay for the performance of the bike and lack of chain tensioner.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

CycleMonkey said:


> There is some added friction, but it's not really noticeable on the trail. The bearings and seals in the jackshaft sprockets are still being finalized, and the friction increases when they get dirty. The final arrangement will be more weather resistant and not be as susceptible. Small price to pay for the performance of the bike and lack of chain tensioner.


Agreed on that last notion. Thanks so much for the feedback, I'm going to continue my project with increased confidence.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Man, that's cool. Love seeing the "hot rodding" spirit alive in the bike world.


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

JACKL said:


> Man, that's cool. Love seeing the "hot rodding" spirit alive in the bike world.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CycleMonkey said:


> We just built up a new full suspension bike designed around the Rohloff SPEEDHUB. Oxide Cycles' new Battleaxe frame has a unique jackshaft chain routing that completely eliminates chain chatter. So far, it's ridden like a dream and we're really excited about the design.
> 
> Read all about the build and the inspiration behind it here: The Monkey Lab: Monkey Ride: Neil's Oxide Battleaxe All-Mountain Bike
> 
> ...


Do my eyes deceive, or is that a ~15" BB height?

Also, do my eyes deceive, or are those some of the last ****-stompin' + ahead-of-their-time WTB Dissents alive in captivity?!

Cool bike.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool bike Cyclemonkey. A local builder in the area built a similar suspension bike a couple years ago, but not Rohloff specific. Wraith 6-Fiddy


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a Knolly Delirium built with a rolo couple years back.
Now I only have IGH on my titanium HT (Alfine11)


----------

